# B&W Challenge: DOORS



## gk fotografie (Nov 14, 2020)

Welcome!

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate in this weekly challenge with as many photos as desired. Feel free to enter the world of black & white photography! 

Have fun!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## photoflyer (Nov 16, 2020)

These are in the TV room.  I've taken hundreds of worthless photos of them as I experiment with camera settings while reading manuals.   Here's one more.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 17, 2020)

View attachment 200376


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 17, 2020)

View attachment 200377


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 17, 2020)

View attachment 200381


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## smithdan (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## mjcmt (Nov 20, 2020)




----------

